
Show HN: Realtime audio analysis of YouTube videos using Watson services - liviosoares
https://audio-analysis-application-starter-kit.mybluemix.net/dashboard?v=mXMeQ-76SRA
======
lastrasl
Another one in which it works really nice [https://audio-analysis-application-
starter-kit.mybluemix.net...](https://audio-analysis-application-starter-
kit.mybluemix.net/dashboard?v=Mznq26S726k)

------
lastrasl
The app seems to like physics =) [https://audio-analysis-application-starter-
kit.mybluemix.net...](https://audio-analysis-application-starter-
kit.mybluemix.net/dashboard?v=EKvHQc3QEow?list=PL19E79A0638C8D449)

------
zzusoccer
Works really well here: [https://audio-analysis-application-starter-
kit.mybluemix.net...](https://audio-analysis-application-starter-
kit.mybluemix.net/dashboard?v=rJ4U2VdKlW0)

------
lastras
For now use Firefox or chrome (desktop)

